# crankbaits for walleyes?



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Does anybody use cranks for walleye?

I have heard of it being done and have seen some walleye crankbaits in stores, but have never really heard anything good or bad about it.

If anybody does use them, please share experiences and what bait used. (if your willing to give up a little secret :lol: )


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I use cranks more and more every year bc they are a solid and very repeatable lure. Trolling them deep over suspended water, shallow on rocks and sand and over top of cabbage weeds and casting into wind blown shores. During the day or the night. I mainly use numbers 5s and 7s rapalas, jointed and unjointed, sometimes it really matters other times it doens't, the fish will let you know. I see you are from Fargo, i know that some people like too use them in the river over there also.

A. Shae


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Are you looking to cast them or troll them? If you want to cast them you'll want to get lures to cover the depths you want to fish. If you want to troll it's a whole new ballgame to learn and it really helps to have the right equipment. I've only been trolling seriously the past couple years and it's really a learning experience.

I troll floating Rapalas in #5, #9, #11, #13 in the shallows. And for deeper trolling I've liked using Reef Runners and Rapala Tail Dancers but there are a ton of options.

A really good tool is the Trollers Bible.

http://www.google.com/search?q=trollers+bible


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

havent had much luck with them, the only time i have caught anything with them, was one summer i was casting a shallow diver over the edge of a weedbed for bass and hooked into 2 walleye off of it. i have used numerous different lures such as the wally divers but havent had any luck with them, except for some pike and bass and even a crappie on one LOL.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I do a ton of casting of cranks..catch a lot of fish this way and cover water. Good in early morning or late evening casting outside weedbeds or over shallow humps. Just last friday a friend and i were casting into shore in the evening and caught approx. 20 walleyes. The boat was in eight feet and we casted up to about two feet with shallow diving shad raps.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Shad Raps do seem to be the one consistent for Walleyes in the crankbait world. I use them on the Red and Mississippi, usually #5 or #7 in perch, and when nothing else produces they usually seem to get something, I think it must be the action. I can't say the same for the new Minnow Rap, but I have only tried it in firetiger color and the Northerns were all over it, I'm not sure if a 'eye even had a chance to react.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Don't rule out Wally Divers. A perch colored one is always one of the first out of the box when we start. I also LOVE running #4 Shad Raps deep with leadcore (those big walleyes seem to like it too). I have had good success with Ripshads and Thundersticks at times too. I have pretty much tried them all, but I think you will find that Shad Raps or Wally Divers will do the job 99% of the time. If you plan on doing a lot of trolling, invest in line counters. It cannot be done with accuracy without one. We always have four in the boat, two with leadcore, two rigged with fireline. There isn't a depth we can't reach. Pitching cranks early and late can be deadly too. You will find that there will be a lot of money tied up in cranks if you really get into it. Good luck though, its a great method for catching walleyes most any time of open water season.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I use cranks everytime I am out either casting them or trolling. When I cast I go with #5 & 7 shad raps, #7Countdowns, Rip Shads, Husky Jerks(all sizes) and new this year the Berkely Flicker Shads. The Flicker Shads are dynamite on shorelines with deep breaks and also when the water clarity is piss poor. I'll occasionally throw a salmo hornet, but they are better trolled IMO. I troll with hot n tots, all the reef runners, shad raps, glass shads, tail dancers, doesnt seem to matter as long as your targeting the depth the fish are in.

I bought 20 of the Cabelas Rad Shads this summer. Im down to 4 of them. I would NOT recommend this product. They break way to easily. $2 a piece but I would have rather spent the $40 on something that will last more than 10 minutes. Anybody want to buy 4 perch colored Rad Shads? They havent been in the water and will not be seeing water anytime soon.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

In the last ten years, I hardly ever use live bait for eyes. You will catch bigger fish as a rule with cranks. I still use live bait early in the season in Mn. There is alot to learn and you need to buy a bunch of differant cranks.Some of my favs are shallow shad raps #7,Storm Jr thunder sticks,shad raps#5,#7, #9, and Reef runners. Reef runners need to be tuned out of the box, and can be tough. Use crank snaps and fireline. I love cranking.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I was just casting a new X-shad rap into a weed bed the other day and pulled out 3 pig wallys on a private slough. The biggest was 9.1. Had to keep it..she wouldn't go back. Oh well, another for the wall. I only made about 20 casts into the wind blown side. I really like the new X- shad rap, great new color schemes.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Cranks on sale

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... atfeatfish


----------

